# Tiramisu not setting



## new pastry chef (Dec 1, 2012)

I have always made this tiramisu for the restaurant I work at and every single time it has set but all of a sudden it is not setting. i have tried whipping the cream more and whites more but nothing. I have noticed the mascarpone is a lot thiner then usual could this be the problem? (these are the ingredients: mascarpone yolks whites and heavy cream)


----------



## eclair4me (Dec 1, 2012)

Sugar?

Whip sugar & yolks to ribbon stage. Add mascarpone. Fold in whites. Fold in stuff peak cream.


----------



## new pastry chef (Dec 1, 2012)

sorry yes sugar. I first whip sugar and yolk fold that in mascarpone then whip white and sugar fold that in mascarpone then whip cream and sugar and again fold that into the mascarpone. but lately once i fold the yolk the mascarpone gets really thin and that didnt use to happen it use to stay a nice creamy but thick consistency.


----------



## eclair4me (Dec 1, 2012)

You're positive you're getting ribbon stage?

Try taking a torch to bottom of bowl to melt down sugar faster ...like a pâté au bombe. 

There's really no reason why it isn't working now unless mascarpone manufacturer added more water to their recipe. I've caught a few companies skimping to stretch their dollar (worked in R&D for $20M co and back to pastries now. ) I called manufacturers and guess what? I was right! Their recipe changed

Otherwise, go back to old standard:
5 sheets of gelatin per total kilo weight


----------



## new pastry chef (Dec 1, 2012)

yes im sure .. I was thinking of adding gelatin but would that change the texture a lot? .. Im thinking maybe the cheese gets partly frozen in the delivery truck causing it to thin out when I use it because we have gotten chunky mascarpone that was frozen before. Of course if it look like that I dont use it but thats one possibility. you might be onto something with the water theory though. I'ma check out the brand we use right now. Thank you!


----------



## eclair4me (Dec 1, 2012)

Check with brand. Try a different brand. Everyone's in an economic pinch - some skimp when you least expect it.

If you do decide to add gelatin to get you thru next service...melt it very hot! Add to pare au bombe. Fold in meringue & cream quickly but gently.


----------



## new pastry chef (Dec 1, 2012)

i couldnt find anything on the brand but yes i will definitely try a different one soon. So the gelatin should be mixed with the yolk mixture and then folded in to the rest?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Mascarpone can break if it's beat too much.  Also I know it may not be the best, but I like to make a pastry cream (with flour).  Is that heresy?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

If you have not changed anything, then the brands have changed something.

Like eclair, I have noticed a lot of quality slippage lately.

If no one complains it will continue (do they think we are stupid and won't notice?), so I have been complaining and switching brands.

I realize that the bottom line is important, but I also realize that if my dish starts looking and tasting bad no one will come back for more.

mimi


----------

